# Whats your most hated enemy?



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

which army do you not like to face? Which army have you taken a severe dislike to?

personally i hate tau. i dont like the way they in general seem to be played by kids who have grown out of marines and the unimaginative tactics they use. I have looked through the army list and liked it, but whenever i play tau outside the club there seems to be a lot of monotony when it comes to army selection and tactics. I also lose to them more than i would like.  

[/rant]

so, which is your most hated?


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Any army which is out of character!

The old Alaitoc army with 3 (sneeky) wraithlords!
People who think that 9 oblits for every 10 marines is fine!

thats the sort of thing that i hate. Not usually the army itself. 

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Tyranids always send a shiver up my spine, you just know if you let too many of them get close they gonna eat you, but its not hated just makes me nervy.

Anything Unbalanced in a friendly game is hated. :evil:


----------



## stompzilla (Mar 8, 2007)

Necrons

zzz,zzz,zzz


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Cant say really, havent played enough races to really see whats out there, but out of the ones i have played, i dont really like eldar too much, but that was a mech eldar list, and lol, prolly means i wont like playing tau either


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

well as far as my knowledge goes, there are 2 tyoes of tau list. the mech, with the 3 obligatory hammerheads, and everything else either a suit of mounted, and the 'other,' which is firewarrior/stealthsuit heavy and stis and shoots much in the way guard does.


----------



## stompzilla (Mar 8, 2007)

You'd be surprised.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i would love to be surprised by tau. theyre a great army with good tactical possibilities. i just dont see that in the people who use them.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I can imagine a mech tau army being very hard to deal with. Trouble is that I haven't played against Tau in 2+ years, shortly after they first came out.

My IG have a hard time against TMC heavy Godzilla lists.
My Eldar would have a hard time against Necrons, I imagine.


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

Nothing I particularly hate playing as every army is a different challenge. I think I'd have a pretty hard time against Necron armies and All-infiltrating Alpha Legion (neither of which I've played in ages) might be a pain if they got first turn, but it would be good to see how it went. Playing Godzilla nids for the first time last year was very interesting as it was a completely new army to me and really made me work and think hard to try and deal with it.
If anything, the only minor problem I have is organising more games against different armies, something I shall try and do more of in the future (although having said that I would like to give Iron Warriors a miss for the forseeable future).

cccp_one, what exactly don't you like about Tau and their tactics? Tau can be devestating if used tactically by a good player, however if played by someone who doesn't know their army they can be beaten fairly easily. I appreciate that the JSJ tactic can be annoying, but thats what you have to counter using your mobility or elements like infiltrate, drop pods, daemon summoning and indirect fire to leave them with nowhere to go and either shoot them up or pound them in assault.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Chaos are without doubt the army I least like to face. They're so versatile and seem to be able to match if not beat my Blood Angels in every department. 

I think it depends a lot on the army you use. I don't really fear any armies with Guard.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

nids definately nids


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

A rules lawyer. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Oddly enough, when I started playing TTWGs back in '94, only 40K had trouble with rules lawyers. Now, 40K is as easygoing as it gets, and Fantasy is nerve wracking. Trouble is that one of our die-hard players IS a lawyer, and can't seem to keep his work at work.


----------



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

Guard, I hate the ability to field so much armor in comparison to other armies, but the worst part is that for 100-something points you get 14 front armor. It may be the reletive slugishness of my army that kills me here because i can never hit the side armor. The only time I ever got a constant side shot at a Russ's side was when it was a demolisher and had 13 side armor (grrrr).


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Hehehe. What army do you play, Nightmarine?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Imperial guard they need to spam lascannons to win and that makes for a boring game.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I take offense at that. 

I just played a 2250pt tourney and won 1st place with 2 massacres and a major victory. My 2250 IG list does not have a single Lascannon, Rough Rider, or Bassie, does not use drop troops, and does not use allies. It also clobbered a tooled up Chappy w/ and Assault Marine Retinue in mêlée.

Pictures are posted on this forum of that army, and if you can spot a single lascannon on anything other than the Baneblade (which never gets used) then you have my condolences.

BTW, for the tourney, the Grey Knights, Baneblade, Gemini Heavy Sentinel, and Techmarine w/ Servitors were the only units not included in the 2250 tourney army.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

would it be possible to put the list on here or pm it to me. not meaning to copy and paste but i am out of ideas as far a making guard competitive goes.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I'll post in elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I hate Necron monocheese armies, and cheesestealer tyranid armies


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Dark Eldar. Their just so UGLY.


----------



## dink666 (Mar 26, 2007)

dark eldar because you either get bored killing them or they confuse you and wipe you out


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Screw indirect fire ordanance bs (so far the defiler)


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Most hated enemy = At the moment my dice! :evil: 
Followed closely by the Infamous IW list.


----------



## Elric of Melnibone (Feb 9, 2007)

Longbeard


----------



## stompzilla (Mar 8, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Probably...

YO MOMMA!

Actually, probably Whirlwinds. They mess my DE troops up a lot.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> Longbeard


Yeah, yeah Join the que! :wink: 
Have we met across the table previously Elric?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

stupid cheesestealers. they piss me off! now where the hell is my heavy bolter?? here dev squad, here dev sqaud


----------

